# CAN'T VIEW BLOCKS



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Prior to this morning, if I dropped a non reserved block, I would be able to see other blocks around the original block time, but not the exact block time I just dropped.

This morning, I grabbed a 9 AM-12 PM block and dropped it hoping to get a 10 AM-12 PM block; the app wouldn't show me anything prior to 12 noon even though there were 10:30 AM-12:30 PM blocks being posted.

Did something change regarding dropping blocks?


----------



## SPC in MN (Aug 2, 2016)

At what time did you start seeing blocks again?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

i'm not sure what's going on, i'm no longer able to see any blocks?!


----------



## SPC in MN (Aug 2, 2016)

It happened to me tonight. Same situation. It also happened to another driver this morning. He had picked up a 9am-10am 1 hour block and decided to drop it. He never saw another block until 2pm.

You said your shift was set to start at 9am. At what time did you drop it back in?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

SPC in MN said:


> It happened to me tonight. Same situation. It also happened to another driver this morning. He had picked up a 9am-10am 1 hour block and decided to drop it. He never saw another block until 2pm.


the only shift I dropped today was that 9-12, I saw blocks posted after that (around 12:30), but haven't seen anything since.

other drivers at my warehouse can see blocks just sitting there and I see nothing.


----------



## SPC in MN (Aug 2, 2016)

In my case, I was searching for blocks, and because they come and go so fast, you have to pick them right away (no time to really look). So at 4:40 a block showed up, I picked it and accepted it right away, and it turned out it was a 5:00 to 7:00 only giving me 20 minutes to get there which I knew I could not make it in time. So I had no choice but to forfiet it back in. All because they decided to drop a block in last minute. I can understand having some type of penalty for dropping a block with 45 minutes when you had it well in advance but decided to wait to drop it last minute, but to throw us blocks at the last minute and then still penalize us for dropping it back if we know we cannot make it seems just wrong.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

SPC in MN said:


> You said your shift was set to start at 9am. At what time did you drop it back in?


I picked it up around 8 AM, dropped it maybe 5-10 mins later.



SPC in MN said:


> In my case, I was searching for blocks, and because they come and go so fast, you have to pick them right away (no time to really look). So at 4:40 a block showed up, I picked it and accepted it right away, and it turned out it was a 5:00 to 7:00 only giving me 20 minutes to get there which I knew I could not make it in time. So I had no choice but to forfiet it back in. All because they decided to drop a block in last minute. I can understand having some type of penalty for dropping a block with 45 minutes when you had it well in advance but decided to wait to drop it last minute, but to throw us blocks at the last minute and then still penalize us for dropping it back if we know we cannot make it seems just wrong.


the penalty isn't not showing you blocks for the rest of the day, you normally just get a warning email and after enough forfeits after the grace period, you'll get deactivated.

Never have I not been able to see shifts from dropping a block before; it seems like some of us are having problems viewing shifts for some reason.


----------



## SPC in MN (Aug 2, 2016)

I think they have changed it where if you drop a block, you will not see blocks (or limited blocks) for a certain time period (hopefully just within the day). I just wish they would tell us when they make changes like this so we know exactly what the rules, or new rules, are.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

SPC in MN said:


> I think they have changed it where if you drop a block, you will not see blocks (or limited blocks) for a certain time period (hopefully just within the day). I just wish they would tell us when they make changes like this so we know exactly what the rules, or new rules, are.


if that's true, then the penalty is 8 hours because I was only able to view an 8-10 PM & a 10-midnight shift so far today after dropping that block this morning.


----------



## SPC in MN (Aug 2, 2016)

But didn't you say you seen a 12:30 block earlier?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

SPC in MN said:


> But didn't you say you seen a 12:30 block earlier?


not on my phone, my bf (who also does Flex) saw it on his .. that's how I knew something was wrong when I couldn't see the shift.


----------



## SPC in MN (Aug 2, 2016)

Like I said, a driver at the depot had a 9-10, and he got his next block at 2pm. I also dropped a noon-2pm today at about 10:50am, and I saw that 5-7 come in but not sure if there were other blocks earlier as I wasn't even looking.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Dropping blocks definitely affects your ability to see other blocks. How long it seems to vary but it definitely dings you.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Dropping blocks definitely affects your ability to see other blocks. How long it seems to vary but it definitely dings you.


since when? this is definitely a first for me (and i've dropped a lot of blocks in the past) as well as other drivers at my warehouse.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> if that's true, then the penalty is 8 hours because I was only able to view an 8-10 PM & a 10-midnight shift so far today after dropping that block this morning.


That's getting pretty bad if they changed it that much.

So you got locked out for almost 12 hours - 8 hours beyond the 3 hours of the 9-12 block - an 11 hour lockout. Almost a full 12 hours after first dropping the block.

So much for calling this Amazon Flex - Maybe call it Amazon Fixed instead. As I discussed in my $9.65 per hour flex post there can be so many games being played with the way these blocks work, it can become a huge waste of time.

I've only forfeited reserved blocks and sure enough that will refuse to show me any future offers during any times that overlap with it.

Here when we get offers they almost always have less than 30 minutes until they start. So we don't usually check for blocks unless very near the warehouse and immediately ready to take them.

Although recently I noticed that I don't seem to be able chain blocks together. I can see the offer, but for some reason those never go through like the ones that do not start right afterward. Maybe I'm always too slow on those but it seems strange. It used to just extend my block time. Although, our warehouse got upset when you did that and were not there when the block started. So maybe they changed something about that.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

grams777 said:


> That's getting pretty bad if they changed it that much.
> 
> So you got locked out for almost 12 hours - 8 hours beyond the 3 hours of the 9-12 block - an 11 hour lockout. Almost a full 12 hours after first dropping the block.
> 
> ...


who knows, I still haven't seen any blocks since this afternoon, and the only shift I have is a 10-midnight that I don't even want, but i'll work it in fear I won't be able to view anything tomorrow if I drop it.

I knew about the dropping reserved blocks policy, but what's annoying is the lack of communication about all of this. Everything I know about Flex is from this forum, not once has support been able to educate me on anything regarding their policies - they just figure we'll figure it out on our own eventually and once we do, they'll change it again.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> the only shift I have is a 10-midnight that I don't even want, but i'll work it in fear I won't be able to view anything tomorrow if I drop it.


Maybe this is their goal - to make everyone afraid to drop blocks.

On the positive side, at least there you can get offers that start more than 30 minutes out. Otherwise you basically have to check at the warehouse.

I don't really understand why they need to punish people for dropping any type of blocks ahead of the 45 minute window. Just because someone drops an 8-10 maybe they can work a 9-12. Or maybe they can do an 8:30-11:30. It all seems a bit over the top.

What's next, the warehouse screaming out - don't be late, don't try - only get it done, we haven't had any lates so far today - don't be the first (as they send you out 20 minutes late) ..... um yeah, great environment. I totally understand where all those depressing stories come from about actually working as warehouse fulfillment associates.

As to communication, the only time I get it from them is when they call me mid-route to demand I go back to reattempt somewhere or do something else they want.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

We are on the other side of the country and seeing the same thing. I saw a 10-12 and 2-4 WH, forfeited a 4:30 to 7:30 HW, and saw NOTHING after about 1:45PM. Others had the same experience even though there were multiple offers showing on others' screens. Usually when you drop HW, it allows you to see the WH, and vice-versa, and it only affected identical offers.

Also, this can put a dent in the bot people big time. It also stops me from "practice pick-up".


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

grams777 said:


> Maybe this is their goal - to make everyone afraid to drop blocks.
> 
> On the positive side, at least there you can get offers that start more than 30 minutes out. Otherwise you basically have to check at the warehouse.
> 
> ...


couldn't agree more! the one policy they do have is make sure you drop your shift at least 45 minutes prior to the start time (which I did), but then they penalize me any way?! obviously if I would have known I would have been banned from picking up blocks for the rest of the day, I would have never dropped the block.

maybe their goal really is to prevent people from dropping blocks at all, or to stop people from grabbing shifts for their friends and dropping them to them .. i'm all for that, but for Gods sake Amazon, let us know what's expected of us!

when I see the warehouse calling me, I ignore their call because that's what they've done to me when i've desperately needed to get a hold of them.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Yup, just last week I dropped one to grab an earlier one and it worked. This week is completely different, if you drop a block you are in timeout for an undisclosed amount of time...


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> Also, this can put a dent in the bot people big time. It also stops me from "practice pick-up".


do people actually use bots to get shifts?!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> do people actually use bots to get shifts?!


!!!!!!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> couldn't agree more! the one policy they do have is make sure you drop your shift at least 45 minutes prior to the start time (which I did), but then they penalize me any way?! obviously if I would have known I would have been banned from picking up blocks for the rest of the day, I would have never dropped the block.
> 
> maybe their goal really is to prevent people from dropping blocks at all, or to stop people from grabbing shifts for their friends and dropping them to them .. i'm all for that, but for Gods sake Amazon, let us know what's expected of us!
> 
> when I see the warehouse calling me, I ignore their call because that's what they've done to me when i've desperately needed to get a hold of them.


I understand the 9-12 versus 10-12 thing. At least here our main blocks run 8-10, 10-12 etc. The money is in aligning with the main block hours. Otherwise it's easy to get stuck doing some one hours and sometimes even missing the main 2 hour block run due to that.

Although, the best block I ever did was a 3 hour that came out to over $150. It just so happened it picked up a full late route at the start of it and got back for another full route at the main block time. I didn't get paid the hourly for the last 30 minutes but it came out better anyway.


----------



## SPC in MN (Aug 2, 2016)

So tonight I was able to see the morning blocks come in, so it looks like I am back to normal for tomorrow. But here is the weird thing. Prior to this, I decided to grab my backup phone which has a real old version 31??...it is a version that has the old "Schedule More Blocks" screen where you swiped sideways for your start time and amount of hours...and while I could not see any offers in my currect app version, on this old app, I could see the available offers. There was a one hour in there and I could have accepted it using the old app, but I only had 5 minutes to arrive to the depot so I didn't bother. But my point is that this block they put on us from seeing blocks is app related and not account related.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

SPC in MN said:


> So tonight I was able to see the morning blocks come in, so it looks like I am back to normal for tomorrow. But here is the weird thing. Prior to this, I decided to grab my backup phone which has a real old version 31??...it is a version that has the old "Schedule More Blocks" screen where you swiped sideways for your start time and amount of hours...and while I could not see any offers in my currect app version, on this old app, I could see the available offers. There was a one hour in there and I could have accepted it using the old app, but I only had 5 minutes to arrive to the depot so I didn't bother. But my point is that this block they put on us from seeing blocks is app related and not account related.


i'm on 2.0.141.0 (iOS), but the last update I remember was when iOS users weren't able to access or download the app like 2 weeks ago. does the app update automatically now when there are updates?


----------



## Trinity636 (May 1, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> We are on the other side of the country and seeing the same thing. I saw a 10-12 and 2-4 WH, forfeited a 4:30 to 7:30 HW, and saw NOTHING after about 1:45PM. Others had the same experience even though there were multiple offers showing on others' screens. Usually when you drop HW, it allows you to see the WH, and vice-versa, and it only affected identical offers.
> 
> Also, this can put a dent in the bot people big time. It also stops me from "practice pick-up".


I had this happen to me yesterday... grabbed a 11:30 - 1:30 HW, then dropped it hoping for the WH. Didn't see a thing until late afternoon. Good to know about this change. I will be keeping whenever I grab from now on.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

I had 6 hour total and need 2 more hours. I saw 6-8 block resturant but forfeited it. I have not seen any blocks for 3 hours straight (didnt see 8-10pm) , So im wondering if they really count the forfeited blocks hours that day. or they timeout you for certain minutes not seeing blocks.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

iyengar said:


> I had 6 hour total and need 2 more hours. I saw 6-8 block resturant but forfeited it. I have not seen any blocks for 3 hours straight (didnt see 8-10pm) , So im wondering if they really count the forfeited blocks hours that day. or they timeout you for certain minutes not seeing blocks.


honestly, i'd end my day at 6 today and try getting blocks again tomorrow if I were you.


----------



## K5UBER (Dec 10, 2014)

Same thing is happening to me. I dropped 8 - 10 am block and not able to see any open block.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

My theory is the dropped block punishment is to discourage people dropping blocks in order to get the same block at a different rate.

Whenever people challenge the system notice amazon always comes up with a "counter"


----------



## AhmedTitef (Dec 25, 2015)

They started doing things due to drivers behavior. 
They would drop a block a 24 hours prior to its time, now its same day. In addition, they tend to put you in a timout for a amount of time when u cancel a drop. 

I asked and they said because it causes alot of damage to thier systems and sorting when drivers keeps canceling their blocks especially if a driver gets a block 24 hours prior.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

AhmedTitef said:


> They started doing things due to drivers behavior.
> They would drop a block a 24 hours prior to its time, now its same day. In addition, they tend to put you in a timout for a amount of time when u cancel a drop.
> 
> I asked and they said because it causes alot of damage to thier systems and sorting when drivers keeps canceling their blocks especially if a driver gets a block 24 hours prior.


well then change your ****ing policy, Amazon! don't tell drivers it's ok to drop a block with 45-minutes before the start time and then punish them when they do!


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah when you drop a block even within 45 minutes of the start time, app doesnt let you see blocks even though the Amazon icon is present . Not sure for how long, sometimes the wait is until the start of the block I cancelled


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

a lot of this is at wh discretion

if they feel like u've been picking up too many shifts or if they just dont like u.......

into timeout u go

thats why i tell new drivers to lay low for as long as possible, do not tell the wh ppl ur name, do not say anything to them if u can avoid it

sure, maybe theyll befriend u

but just as likely theyll hold something against u for reasons having nothing to do with u or the gig......


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

flexian said:


> a lot of this is at wh discretion
> 
> if they feel like u've been picking up too many shifts or if they just dont like u.......
> 
> ...


I never gave any of the WH managers my name, but somehow they know me by name.

Regardless, I was never taking a lot of blocks and dropping them - maybe once a week if that? Everyone at my warehouse seem to be effected by it, so it may have been one person (or a few) that ruined it for everyone.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

No Amazon experience, but reading the posts now & then for curiosity, makes me think of how America is catching up with the rest of the poor world with this unregulated, taking the peasants for granted experience, desperation being titled freedom: "flex". People yelling at you cuz the good people at home need their packages on time. Idk what my point is (sorry for interrupting). Just every flex thread makes me think of this. And America will be the sort of place where poor people will scoff at a guaranteed income, while the scraping by gets even more demeaning for more people rather than _less_, as previous generations assumed. They'll scoff like they do with free education and health care. "that's socialism and it'll take away our freedoms". #ihatemyspecies


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

Ms Stein Fanboy said:


> No Amazon experience, but reading the posts now & then for curiosity, makes me think of how America is catching up with the rest of the poor world with this unregulated, taking the peasants for granted experience, desperation being titled freedom: "flex". People yelling at you cuz the good people at home need their packages on time. Idk what my point is (sorry for interrupting). Just every flex thread makes me think of this. And America will be the sort of place where poor people will scoff at a guaranteed income, while the scraping by gets even more demeaning for more people rather than _less_, as previous generations assumed.


well, in the IC world, ur either the guy creating the contracts

or ur the guy fulfilling the contracts

the game of AMAZON is sit in the middle, pretending 2 b one or the other, depending on who's asking

they take their piece of the action as it flows by -- by collating/combining orders that are nearby each other geographically

nothing more complex than that -- they use computers to do it........

though the guys who write the software are nowhere near any wh, the wh ppl have a monopoly on using it for combining contracts for last-mile delivery (well ones originating from AMAZON websites anyway)

the software is called AWS - and it's their "magick trick" - its their "incomprehensible mystery" -- upon which the perception of power rests


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> Prior to this morning, if I dropped a non reserved block, I would be able to see other blocks around the original block time, but not the exact block time I just dropped.
> 
> This morning, I grabbed a 9 AM-12 PM block and dropped it hoping to get a 10 AM-12 PM block; the app wouldn't show me anything prior to 12 noon even though there were 10:30 AM-12:30 PM blocks being posted.
> 
> Did something change regarding dropping blocks?


Confirmed. Same here.



SPC in MN said:


> In my case, I was searching for blocks, and because they come and go so fast, you have to pick them right away (no time to really look). So at 4:40 a block showed up, I picked it and accepted it right away, and it turned out it was a 5:00 to 7:00 only giving me 20 minutes to get there which I knew I could not make it in time. So I had no choice but to forfiet it back in. All because they decided to drop a block in last minute. I can understand having some type of penalty for dropping a block with 45 minutes when you had it well in advance but decided to wait to drop it last minute, but to throw us blocks at the last minute and then still penalize us for dropping it back if we know we cannot make it seems just wrong.


That's nothing. The ********* at my warehouse drop them 1 or 2 minutes before arrival time. They drop a 430-630 at 428. Assholes.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

ok,here is how it works from my exprience.
Let's say you pick up a block from 9am to 12 am. then for some reason you wanna drop the block.After you forfeit the block, you WILL NOT be able to see or pick up any block for that period of the time meaning you won't be able to get anymore block on tat day from 9am-12pm.


----------



## SPC in MN (Aug 2, 2016)

This is what we have determined. If you forfiet a HW block, you will not be able to see any blocks during the block time that you forfeited, plus you will not be able to see any Depot Blocks for exactly 6 hours after the end time of the block you forfieted, but you will be able to see additional HW blocks. In addition to all of this, it also subtracts the amount of time that the block was for from your 40 hour a week cap. So for example, if you drop a 3 hour block, you will only be able to work 37 hours instead of 40 for the week. Using the old software (android version 3921), you can still see when they drop Depot blocks, but it will not show HW blocks. So I monitored it last night, our depot had a half dozen open blocks that just sat there all night long so this new system that Amazon implemented has litterally bit them in the ass as they locked out so many drivers they could not fill their shifts here. Will be interesting to see if they even keep this system or roll back to the way it was.

Oh, I also forgot to mention above. If you get a reserve block on Friday and you decide to decline it rather than accept it, that also counts against your 40 for the week. So in my case, I could only work 35 hours this week instead of the normal 40. Muliply this several times all accross our driver base, and this will make for a very interesting day at our depot as they try to fill blocks.


----------



## K5UBER (Dec 10, 2014)

SPC in MN said:


> This is what we have determined. If you forfiet a HW block, you will not be able to see any blocks during the block time that you forfeited, plus you will not be able to see any Depot Blocks for exactly 6 hours after the end time of the block you forfieted, but you will be able to see additional HW blocks. In addition to all of this, it also subtracts the amount of time that the block was for from your 40 hour a week cap. So for example, if you drop a 3 hour block, you will only be able to work 37 hours instead of 40 for the week. Using the old software (android version 3921), you can still see when they drop Depot blocks, but it will not show HW blocks. So I monitored it last night, our depot had a half dozen open blocks that just sat there all night long so this new system that Amazon implemented has litterally bit them in the ass as they locked out so many drivers they could not fill their shifts here. Will be interesting to see if they even keep this system or roll back to the way it was.
> 
> Oh, I also forgot to mention above. If you get a reserve block on Friday and you decide to decline it rather than accept it, that also counts against your 40 for the week. So in my case, I could only work 35 hours this week instead of the normal 40. Muliply this several times all accross our driver base, and this will make for a very interesting day at our depot as they try to fill blocks.


That's exactly what I'm experiencing. I worked 38 hours and dropped 2 hours, I'm not seeing anymore blocks.


----------



## Ridolun (Sep 1, 2016)

That adds up for what I'm seeing yesterday and this morning. Thanks for figuring that out. This begs the question: why don't they communicate these changes to the drivers? It would save both sides a lot of aggravation.

Did anyone else get an email from Amazon last night about it being a busy weekend and to watch the offers screen for open blocks? That email may be targeted for the drivers that can actually see blocks today.



SPC in MN said:


> This is what we have determined. If you forfiet a HW block, you will not be able to see any blocks during the block time that you forfeited, plus you will not be able to see any Depot Blocks for exactly 6 hours after the end time of the block you forfieted, but you will be able to see additional HW blocks. In addition to all of this, it also subtracts the amount of time that the block was for from your 40 hour a week cap. So for example, if you drop a 3 hour block, you will only be able to work 37 hours instead of 40 for the week. Using the old software (android version 3921), you can still see when they drop Depot blocks, but it will not show HW blocks. So I monitored it last night, our depot had a half dozen open blocks that just sat there all night long so this new system that Amazon implemented has litterally bit them in the ass as they locked out so many drivers they could not fill their shifts here. Will be interesting to see if they even keep this system or roll back to the way it was.
> 
> Oh, I also forgot to mention above. If you get a reserve block on Friday and you decide to decline it rather than accept it, that also counts against your 40 for the week. So in my case, I could only work 35 hours this week instead of the normal 40. Muliply this several times all accross our driver base, and this will make for a very interesting day at our depot as they try to fill blocks.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

Ridolun said:


> That adds up for what I'm seeing yesterday and this morning. Thanks for figuring that out. This begs the question: why don't they communicate these changes to the drivers? It would save both sides a lot of aggravation.


because these "rules" arent enforced equally.....so they dont bother to tell anyone what they are in case someone figures this out and complains loudlly



Ridolun said:


> Did anyone else get an email from Amazon last night about it being a busy weekend and to watch the offers screen for open blocks? That email may be targeted for the drivers that can actually see blocks today.


what would one have to do to get blocked for a whole day, i wonder?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

hy1368 said:


> ok,here is how it works from my exprience.
> Let's say you pick up a block from 9am to 12 am. then for some reason you wanna drop the block.After you forfeit the block, you WILL NOT be able to see or pick up any block for that period of the time meaning you won't be able to get anymore block on tat day from 9am-12pm.


OR any blocks that overlap the time you forfeited. Using your example (assuming you meant 9A-12P): 8-10, 8:30-9:30, 9-10, etc. The first block you will be able to see will be 12-1.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

SPC in MN said:


> This is what we have determined. If you forfiet a HW block, you will not be able to see any blocks during the block time that you forfeited, plus you will not be able to see any Depot Blocks for exactly 6 hours after the end time of the block you forfieted, but you will be able to see additional HW blocks. In addition to all of this, it also subtracts the amount of time that the block was for from your 40 hour a week cap. So for example, if you drop a 3 hour block, you will only be able to work 37 hours instead of 40 for the week. Using the old software (android version 3921), you can still see when they drop Depot blocks, but it will not show HW blocks. So I monitored it last night, our depot had a half dozen open blocks that just sat there all night long so this new system that Amazon implemented has litterally bit them in the ass as they locked out so many drivers they could not fill their shifts here. Will be interesting to see if they even keep this system or roll back to the way it was.
> 
> Oh, I also forgot to mention above. If you get a reserve block on Friday and you decide to decline it rather than accept it, that also counts against your 40 for the week. So in my case, I could only work 35 hours this week instead of the normal 40. Muliply this several times all accross our driver base, and this will make for a very interesting day at our depot as they try to fill blocks.


After the first time I realized I got punished for dropping blocks, I even stopped reserving blocks altogether (set no times available). I would only drive if I picked up a block near the warehouse. It actually seemed to give more flexibility that way. It also avoids problems picking up other blocks near reserved times.

Say I pickup a 10-12 but have a 2-4 reserved. Then I'm kind of limited due to all the overlapping hours of possible available blocks before and after it. Unless I get exactly a 12-2 (if it lets me even chain them) or a rare one hour, now I'm hosed for 2 hours.

And to top it all off, apparently there are various timeout punishments now for dropping any block. So unless it is common to get like a 6+ hour block reservation in a day, I see reserved blocks being more of a hassle as long as you can get blocks anyway.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> OR any blocks that overlap the time you forfeited. Using your example (assuming you meant 9A-12P): 8-10, 8:30-9:30, 9-10, etc. The first block you will be able to see will be 12-1.


Exactly.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Today I did a 9a-12p HW block and forfeited a 9p-11p HW.

I have been refreshing for past 30 minutes and I just got a push notification offering blocks. But nothing is showing up.

Am I being put into the penalty box? I am only at 33 hours for the week. I am very confused by this new policy.


----------



## Piratechica (Feb 26, 2017)

Here in Berkeley. Dropped a late evening shift in the am. Haven't been able to see any shifts today. This entire week, there have been many shifts avail, especially during lunch and dinner rush for restaurants at least. They have been letting us see SF deliveries too so they definitely are blocking available blocks. Completely unfair IMHO.


----------



## Xgmoney666x (Sep 2, 2015)

SPC in MN said:


> This is what we have determined. If you forfiet a HW block, you will not be able to see any blocks during the block time that you forfeited, plus you will not be able to see any Depot Blocks for exactly 6 hours after the end time of the block you forfieted, but you will be able to see additional HW blocks. In addition to all of this, it also subtracts the amount of time that the block was for from your 40 hour a week cap. So for example, if you drop a 3 hour block, you will only be able to work 37 hours instead of 40 for the week. Using the old software (android version 3921), you can still see when they drop Depot blocks, but it will not show HW blocks. So I monitored it last night, our depot had a half dozen open blocks that just sat there all night long so this new system that Amazon implemented has litterally bit them in the ass as they locked out so many drivers they could not fill their shifts here. Will be interesting to see if they even keep this system or roll back to the way it was.
> 
> Oh, I also forgot to mention above. If you get a reserve block on Friday and you decide to decline it rather than accept it, that also counts against your 40 for the week. So in my case, I could only work 35 hours this week instead of the normal 40. Muliply this several times all accross our driver base, and this will make for a very interesting day at our depot as they try to fill blocks.


Great find. I'm going through the same thing right now, but from what day to what day is it considered a 40 hour week?I'm at 36 hrs I think and I did forfeit a a shift on Friday with an hour before starting a shift and now I haven't seen any blocks this whole weekend this blows



chefseth said:


> Today I did a 9a-12p HW block and forfeited a 9p-11p HW.
> 
> I have been refreshing for past 30 minutes and I just got a push notification offering blocks. But nothing is showing up.
> 
> Am I being put into the penalty box? I am only at 33 hours for the week. I am very confused by this new policy.


Same here man. Im trying to figure a wkrk around by erasing of re-installing app but not sure how to since I'm new to androids


----------



## beast5280 (Feb 26, 2017)

I had 2 blocks reserved for today 8-noon and 12:30 - 4:30. I was called into my regular job for a few hours this morning and had to forfeit the first block. When I forfeited the first block the app also dropped the second one in the afternoon. About 2 hours later I was able to grab a block for Monday morning

I honestly think that the problem is with the latest update to the app and whatever coding school dropout they hired this week to work on the app. Early in the week I had to drop a block due to a delay at work and I would not make it to the station in time with traffic and such. I dropped the block about 1 hour prior to the start. The app would show me blocks for later on in the day after the window of my original block was over, as well as blocks for the next day.

I have a feeling that when they coded the latest update they screwed up and it keeps your blackout time like you were still holding the block. If you have a 4 hour block reserved from 11:30am - 3:30pm the app locked you out from 8am - 3:30pm that day. More than likely we are dealing with the latest bug in a long list of bugs with each app update.

JMHO


----------



## andrew ernst (May 2, 2016)

SPC in MN said:


> This is what we have determined. If you forfiet a HW block, you will not be able to see any blocks during the block time that you forfeited, plus you will not be able to see any Depot Blocks for exactly 6 hours after the end time of the block you forfieted, but you will be able to see additional HW blocks. In addition to all of this, it also subtracts the amount of time that the block was for from your 40 hour a week cap. So for example, if you drop a 3 hour block, you will only be able to work 37 hours instead of 40 for the week. Using the old software (android version 3921), you can still see when they drop Depot blocks, but it will not show HW blocks. So I monitored it last night, our depot had a half dozen open blocks that just sat there all night long so this new system that Amazon implemented has litterally bit them in the ass as they locked out so many drivers they could not fill their shifts here. Will be interesting to see if they even keep this system or roll back to the way it was.
> 
> Oh, I also forgot to mention above. If you get a reserve block on Friday and you decide to decline it rather than accept it, that also counts against your 40 for the week. So in my case, I could only work 35 hours this week instead of the normal 40. Muliply this several times all accross our driver base, and this will make for a very interesting day at our depot as they try to fill blocks.


Omg thank you for this!!!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

beast5280 said:


> I had 2 blocks reserved for today 8-noon and 12:30 - 4:30. I was called into my regular job for a few hours this morning and had to forfeit the first block. When I forfeited the first block the app also dropped the second one in the afternoon. About 2 hours later I was able to grab a block for Monday morning
> 
> I honestly think that the problem is with the latest update to the app and whatever coding school dropout they hired this week to work on the app. Early in the week I had to drop a block due to a delay at work and I would not make it to the station in time with traffic and such. I dropped the block about 1 hour prior to the start. The app would show me blocks for later on in the day after the window of my original block was over, as well as blocks for the next day.
> 
> ...


This definetly seems to be the case. I picked up a 7AM yesterday which I later dropped and couldn't see anything until today's 10AM. On top of which, apparently so few people were taking blocks today they raised the block payout to $60 (instead of $54)...and I'd note today there was no rain or anything weird.


----------



## beast5280 (Feb 26, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> This definetly seems to be the case. I picked up a 7AM yesterday which I later dropped and couldn't see anything until today's 10AM. On top of which, apparently so few people were taking blocks today they raised the block payout to $60 (instead of $54)...and I'd note today there was no rain or anything weird.


Yesterday was the Daytona 500 so I bet a lot of drivers decided to watch the race over delivering, same thing happened for the Superbowl...


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

the penalty seems to have been lifted for UCA1 this week, anyone else?


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

quite the opposite, i did nothing wrong (that i know of) and didnt run across a single block today

geez.......inconsistent!!!!!!

still, glad 2 hear theyre letting up on u guys at ur warehouse

i noticed the city list at the Flex website has been.....repopulated.....maybe demand is back up, they need drivers?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

flexian said:


> quite the opposite, i did nothing wrong (that i know of) and didnt run across a single block today
> 
> geez.......inconsistent!!!!!!
> 
> ...


they're letting people in the South San Francisco warehouse (logistics only) and I think Sunnyvale, not opening up SF from what i've heard.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

kmatt said:


> Confirmed. Same here.
> 
> That's nothing. The ********* at my warehouse drop them 1 or 2 minutes before arrival time. They drop a 430-630 at 428. Assholes.


Same here. If you're not sitting in the parking lot you won't be able to make it.


----------

